# grep question



## sossego (May 7, 2010)

Not sure where to put this.

Is this the right syntax : 
	
	



```
grep -r $FILENAME /$DIRECTORY/PATH
```
 ?


----------



## crsd (May 7, 2010)

Depends on what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## sossego (May 7, 2010)

The G3 doesn't always show the full path if the search string is too vague.
I'm trying to find the location of LiveCD/$FILES without having to do a multitude of 

```
ls /usr/*/{CONTINUED} |grep Live
```
 .


----------



## phoenix (May 7, 2010)

Check the man page for grep.  There's a flag to always show the filename of files that match.  -h or something like that (from memory),


----------



## crsd (May 7, 2010)

Use find(1).

```
find /usr -name '*Live*'
```


----------



## sossego (May 7, 2010)

I'm using both options/solutions listed.


----------

